
Ask HN: In what OS do you develop? - humaninstrument
I program mostly in Ruby and Rails but I know that people have a hard time setting rails and ruby to properly develop rails applications in windows.<p>On the other hand, I find it slightly annoying to have to switch between my Ubuntu installation and my Windows installation to do different things and I&#x27;d like to centralize everything in one OS. What is your strategy for this?
======
_eht
For the last seven years I developed on Ubuntu/Debian desktop.

I recently purchased a Surface Pro with intentions of installing Linux on it,
but actually was quite happy with Windows 10 (read more here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14062143](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14062143))

Right now I use Vagrant to setup my dev environments, and honestly, even if I
went back to a Linux based desktop I would continue using Vagrant boxes to
handle my environments. It's so nice to be able to spin up/down, reset, etc
all without messing up my home base.

~~~
humaninstrument
I'm trying to set up vagrant on my windows machine, but I can never installed
it properly, there's always some error when installing a box (for example, the
trusty64 hashicorp). It always says "it can't find this box", no matter which
box I use

------
cpburns2009
Professionally, I program on my desktop running Ubuntu, and I interact with
servers using Ubuntu LTS. On the rare occasion that I need test something in
Windows, I boot up the Windows partition on my laptop. If I needed to use
Windows more frequently, I'd look into buying or using a spare license to run
Windows in either Virtual Box or VM Ware.

~~~
humaninstrument
That's cool. Are you running ubuntu with unity or any other DE environment?

~~~
cpburns2009
For a while I was running Lubuntu with AwesomeWM which I really liked but I
had a hardware failure so now I'm just running stock Ubuntu with Unity because
I haven't taken the time to setup AwesomeWM again. I can't say I'm sad that
Unity is being discontinued because it's never been completely stable for me.

